# Snitch, Dredd and Ex Machina coming to 4K UHD June 6th, 2017



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Ex Machina*



> PROGRAM DESCRIPTION
> Experience the Oscar® winner for Best Visual Effects (2015), Ex Machina, more vividly than ever before when it arrives on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack (plus Blu-ray™ and Digital HD) June 6 from Lionsgate. Discover what it truly means to be human with dynamic performances by Oscar® winner Alicia Vikander (2015, Best Supporting Actress, The Danish Girl), Domhnall Gleeson, and Oscar Isaac. Written and directed by Alex Garland, the screenwriter behind 28 Days Later, Never Let Me Go and Sunshine, the Ex Machina 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack will be available for the suggested retail price of $22.99.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> ...










*Dredd*




> PROGRAM DESCRIPTION
> Court is back in session and more vibrant than ever when Dredd arrives on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack (plus Blu-ray™ and Digital HD) June 6 from Lionsgate. Gear up for the Certified Fresh action-adventure with four times the resolution of Full HD and High Dynamic Range for the brightest, most vivid and realistic color with the greatest contrast. Adapted by screenwriter Alex Garland (Ex Machina, Sunshine, 28 Days Later) from the classic comic book series, the Dredd 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack will be available for the suggested retail price of $22.99.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> ...









*Snitch*



> PROGRAM DESCRIPTION
> Inspired by true events, discover how far one father will go to reduce his son’s prison sentence in the most amazing picture quality available today when Snitch arrives on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack (plus Blu-ray™ and Digital HD) June 6 from Lionsgate. Join blockbuster superstar Dwayne Johnson as he goes undercover to help make arrests for the U.S. government. The 4K Ultra HD disc heightens the film’s action and suspense with four times the resolution of Full HD and High Dynamic Range (HDR) to deliver the brightest, most vivid and realistic color with the greatest contrast. The Snitch 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack will be available for the suggested retail price of $22.99.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> ...


----------



## da-lite (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope that " Dredd " also comes to Europe in 4K.


----------

